#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεσμοι δυσκαμψίας εντός πλαισιακής λειτουργίας

## palex

Σε κτίριο με σύμμικτες πλάκες προέκυψε η ανάγκη τοποθέτησης χιαστών και στην διεύθυνση των ισχυρων αξόνων των υποστυλωμάτων όπου στην κορυφή τους εχω σύνδεση ροπής με τα κύρια δοκάρια του σχαρωματος.
Τα χιαστά τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει περίπου όπως και στο οπλ.σκυρόδεμα δηλαδή διάταξη εκατέρωθεν του κ.β τουλάχιστον από ένα σε κάθε διευθυνση.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν συνηθίζεται αυτό, και πως υλοποιείται η σύνδεση στον κόμβο όπου υπάρχει η γωνιακή ενίσχυση της σύνδεσης ροπής με την δοκό, γιατι δεν το έχω ξαναδεί στην πράξη.
Εχω την εντύπωση ότι σε αυτές της περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται συνδεσμοι τύπου Λ τους οποίους όμως δεν συμπαθώ, ενώ σε ένα σημείο εχω και πόρτα οποτε θα πρεπει να κανω διαμόρφωση τυπου ΥΥ όποτε παλι το ένα μέλος θα πιανει στον κόμβο γωνιακης ενίσχυσης.
Σταυρό υποστύλωμα δεν μπορώ να βαλω λόγο λογισμικού...

----------


## palex

Eχουν μεγάλο μήκος λυγισμου χωρίς ενδιάμεσο κόμβο, απαίτηση για αντοχή σε θλίψη, και συμμετέχει ενεργά στην παραλαβη των οριζοντίων δυναμεων η οριζόντια δοκός που πρεπει να έιναι πολυ ισχυρή.
Επιπλέον στο ίδιο κομβοέλασμα που συνδέτε στην δοκό έχει απο την μία να συντρεχει θλιβόμενο μέλος και απο την αλλη εφελκυώμενο.
Δεν μου φαινεται πολύ καθαρή η στατική λειτουργίας της, ενω με τα χιαστα δεσμεύεις απευθείας  τους κομβους των υποστυλωματων.

----------


## iogeo

> *Eχουν μεγάλο μήκος λυγισμου χωρίς ενδιάμεσο κόμβο*, απαίτηση για αντοχή σε θλίψη, και συμμετέχει ενεργά στην παραλαβη των οριζοντίων δυναμεων η οριζόντια δοκός που πρεπει να έιναι πολυ ισχυρή.
> Επιπλέον στο ίδιο κομβοέλασμα που συνδέτε στην δοκό έχει απο την μία να συντρεχει θλιβόμενο μέλος και απο την αλλη εφελκυώμενο.
> Δεν μου φαινεται πολύ καθαρή η στατική λειτουργίας της, ενω με τα χιαστα δεσμεύεις απευθείας  τους κομβους των υποστυλωματων.


μην ξεχνάς πως αν δεν λάβεις υπόψη την ευεργετική εφελκυστική δύναμη ευστάθειας σε σύνδεσμο τύπου Χ (δηλ μήκος μέλους Χ από γωνία σε γωνία χωρίς κόμβο στην τομή τους) τότε το μήκος του Χ είναι μεγαλύτερο από του Λ

----------

